# how to cure ich.



## cheguevara

Well i was watching my piranhas today and i noticed small white dots on there back fin, you know the one on its back and it looks a bit lick ich, how can i cure as all of them have it and one who has the most has about 4, it has devloped overnight


----------



## badman

cheguevara said:


> Well i was watching my piranhas today and i noticed small white dots on there back fin, you know the one on its back and it looks a bit lick ich, how can i cure as all of them have it and one who has the most has about 4, it has devloped overnight


most of your suppliers for any tank care products shouldd have something called ICH thats what the chem is called try that and if i doesnt work then im not really sure what to tell you it worked for my guys







good luck


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

1 teaspoon of salt per gallon of water for 3 straight days, giving you a salinity level of 0.3%. Keep salt in tank for 2 weeks before removing with water changes. Tank temp at 86º







!








to Piranha Disease, Parasite and Injury


----------



## cheguevara

has anybody ever delt with ich who is a member on here and can the ich kill the piranhas, also what actually is ich and how would it of got into my water and what or is causing it.


----------



## ChilDawg

Ich is a parasite that is present on myriads of healthy fishes, but is generally kept in check when conditions are good for the fishes. A stressor (e.g. the deterioration of water quality, a change in tanks, a sudden downturn in temperature) may be enough to cause this once latent parasite to become very deleterious to the health of your fish.


----------



## cheguevara

so i should just add salt and it will kill them of, all of the stressor you just mentioned are what have happened to my piranha.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

Yeap, salt treatment while raising tank temp is all you need to do







!


----------



## cheguevara

ok thanks mr hanibal, i will do

predissolved table salt ok


----------



## assclown

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Yeap, salt treatment while raising tank temp is all you need to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


i would use melafix as well, along with Daniels advice


----------



## kigrind

Try the salt. The ich will go away, but still keep going because you just wont be able to see it. If it comes back after two weeks, get medication.

I've kept aquariums for almost 4 years, not much compared to the vets we have here... but within the past it seams as if the salt trick is not working. And I ever read on some sites that a new strain is somewhat resistant to salt sharing the same charateristics as the salt water version, whicH i don't think is even the same ... (i'd like to say gnome but wtf that just poped up in my mind lol)...whatever.

So I keep salt in the tank anways, I think its why I've never had angy in my tanks and why my water stays perfectly clear. (minus all the air ubbles from the filters, power heads, air stones.)


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Mr. Hannibal said:


> 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon of water for 3 straight days, giving you a salinity level of 0.3%. Keep salt in tank for 2 weeks before removing with water changes. Tank temp at 86º:nod: !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to Piranha Disease, Parasite and Injury


----------



## polomax24

High temperatue would do the job. Just make sure include a power head to circulate the water.


----------

